# you no your from a hick town



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

> You know you live(d) in a hick town when...
> 
> 1) You can name everyone you graduated with.
> 
> 2) You know what FFA means.
> 
> 3) You went to parties at a pasture, barn, gravel pit, or in the middle
> of a dirt road. On Monday you could always tell who was at the party
> because of the scratches on their legs from running through the woods
> when the party was busted. (See #6.)
> 
> 4) You used to "drag" Main .
> 
> 5) You said the "F" word and your parents knew within the hour.
> 
> 6) You scheduled parties around the schedules of different police
> officers, because you knew which ones would bust you and which ones
> wouldn't.
> 
> 7) You could never buy cigarettes because all the store clerks knew how
> old you were (and if you were old enough, they'd tell your parents
> anyhow.)
> 
> 8) When you did find somebody old enough and brave enough to buy
> cigarettes, you still had to go out into the country and drive on back
> roads to smoke them.
> 
> 
> 9) You knew which section of the ditch you would find the beer your
> buyer dropped off.
> 
> 10) It was cool to date somebody from the neighboring town.
> 
> 11) The whole school went to the same party after graduation.
> 
> 12) You didn't give directions by street names but rather by references.
> 
> Turn by Nelson's house, go 2 blocks to Anderson 's, and its four houses
> left of the track field.
> 
> 13) The golf course had only 9 holes, or golf courses were only found at
> the "snooty" towns. (See #16)
> 
> 14) You couldn't help but date a friend's ex-boyfriend/girlfriend.
> 
> 15) Your car stayed filthy because of the dirt roads, and you will never
> own a dark vehicle for this reason.
> 
> 16) The town next to you was considered "trashy" or "snooty," but was
> actually just like your town.
> 
> 17) You referred to anyone with a house newer then 1965 as "the rich
> people."
> 
> 18) The people in the "big city" dressed funny, and then you picked up
> the trend 2 years later.
> 
> 19) Anyone you wanted could be found at the local gas station or the
> town bar.
> 
> 20) You saw at least one friend a week driving a tractor through town or
> one of your friends driving a grain truck to school occasionally.
> 
> 21) The gym teacher suggested you haul hay for the summer to get
> stronger.
> 
> 22) Directions were given using THE stop light as a reference.
> 
> 23) When you decided to walk/run somewhere for exercise, people would
> pull over and ask if you wanted a ride.
> 
> 24) Your teachers called you by your older siblings' names.
> 
> 25) Your teachers remembered when they taught your parents.
> 
> 26) You could charge at any local store or write checks without any ID.
> 
> 27) The closest McDonalds was 25 miles away (or more).
> 
> 28) The closest mall was over an hour away.
> 
> 29) It was normal to see an old man riding through town on a riding lawn
> mower.
> 
> 
> 30) You've pee'd in a cornfield.
> 
> 31) Most people went by a nickname.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i live in a town of 23,000 but a lot of that is true.

#3 is every friday minus the cops.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

>32) When a grown man that's married with three kids still think that "burn outs" are cool.

>33) When the regulars at the cafe/bakery know more about you than you do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats scary accurate.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

That is freakin about here. :beer:

3?)over 50% of the school have guns in there vehicle
3?)you can find someone living at least a 5 miles out of town related to every classmate


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Everybody knows how to chew snuff properly.
Your "good hat" is your new seed hat.

This actually happened this year. But, when your friends get a new motorcycle. Honda and Harley, you drive them down every praire trail and in to the fields to show everyone, wear your new seed jackets and work boots.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

wyominghuntfish said:


> That is freakin about here. :beer:
> 
> 3?)over 50% of the school have guns in there vehicle
> 3?)you can find someone living at least a 5 miles out of town related to every classmate


Your talking about Upton, aren't you :wink:


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

yep


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

or when as a youngster every adult you ran into knew who you were even though you didn't know who they were..... "ain"t you dale's boy?"


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

wow this is all so true for me. lol.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

#29, if you live in a "snooty town" it can also be a golf cart.

I also got one to add. You know your from a small town when someone hauls their golf cart in a stock trailer to the course....or Maybe that was just my dad


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You know you are Not from a hick town if you don't know what a stock trailer is. 

You rode your motorcycle or snowmobile to school.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oooohhh got another one. Coach excused you from practice to either work cattle or combine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is one....

The school granted you one day off to go hunting! Yep my school gave you one excused absence to go hunting.....too bad I needed about 10 per school year.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

A lot of these things are true for me

Heres another one:
If you get opening day of deer season off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If 3/4 of the school is gone on deer opener, including staff.
If you get help at a gas station or a store by a person who doesn't even work there.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

how about when you spell Know ... "no"


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

If you haul your snowmobile in a horsetrailer that you won at a team roping.
And I take the deer opener off every year! You keep talking about my town.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

when all the dogs in the area can run free and play but still come home at night like kids do...

when you see horse apples on the street all the time...

when the church is full....


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

when someone shows up to school with a gun in their truck and school doesn't get shut down...

when you can drive around town and cover every street in 20 mins...

you drive on dirt or gravel more than the highway...

the biggest thing to happen in town all year is a rodeo followed by a street dance on main


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If the place you get your hair cut is in a steel quonset.

If you ever visit Courtenay ND ask where the place to get hair cuts :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ay tee said:


> when someone shows up to school with a gun in their truck and school doesn't get shut down...
> 
> when you can drive around town and cover every street in 20 mins...
> 
> ...


This is honestly our home town. The only difference is you can cover every street in ten minutes, including your stop at the local reastraunt for coffee.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

trapper_2 said:


> > You know you live(d) in a hick town when...
> 
> >
> > 27) The closest McDonalds was 25 miles away (or more).
> ...


The closest McDonalds is 45 miles away in Gillete and the closest mall is 2 hours away in Rapid City, SD


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

you mean Newcastle doesn't have a Mcdonalds yet?


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

nope


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

When the bar has preps, bikers, cowboys, natives, & white trash all drinking togehter.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i had a 25 people in my class and only 20 graduated


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i only gratuadated with 3 poeple(all that was in the class)


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

r u dun said:


> you mean Newcastle doesn't have a Mcdonalds yet?


might not have a Mcdonalds but they do have a stoplight... its always flashing red though, never changes to green... must be a wyoming thing im not sure..


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Good ol Edmore Nodak living right there, 275 people in the town, graduated with 14 people in my class. haha. no stop lights, but we got 2 bars.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

HonkerExpress said:


> Good ol Edmore Nodak living right there, 275 people in the town, graduated with 14 people in my class. haha. no stop lights, but we got 2 bars.


that is how we are. No stoplight, and 2-3 bars, not sure


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if your town has as many bars as it does churches.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pretty sure thompson still has one paved road(thats hwy 15!), and everything that was said fits right in


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

In a small town everyon waves


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> Good ol Edmore Nodak living right there, 275 people in the town, graduated with 14 people in my class. haha. no stop lights, but we got 2 bars.


It's hilarious when you are from such a small state that you can say "Hey I used to date a girl from XXXX (let's say Edmore) or Lakota or.. " and everyone is like "OH yeah? From what year?"

You then say the year or her name and they are like "Damnnnnn I KNOW her too"

:lol:

THAT is something you just don't see anywhere!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

how about when you have sex with all of your best friends girlfriends and your buddies give you a high-five and ask you how it was instead of beating you up! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Bgunit68 said:


> how about when you spell Know ... "no"


I was thinking the same thing when i saw this.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> In a small town everyon waves


I do this when I go to Grand forks...everyone looks at me, thinking I know who they are!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

forgot these...

... If your local Dairy Queen is closed from November through March.

If you have had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who dialed a wrong number

You know several people who have hit a deer more than once. 
You carry jumper cables in your car and your girlfriend knows how to use them

You go out to a tail gate party every Friday.

LPP


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

FPP-before franchi comes in.

These are the best topics, And there are alot more good ones...I just dont have time to post up all the other ones i "no" right now.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

2nd fpp, i gues i am a little lkate. to the vbait pile


----------

